# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  tạo form trên C#

## linktac

Các anh ơi em đang làm bài tập về C#. em đã tạo được form nhung không biết làm thế nào để liên kết chúng lại với nhau. ấc anh giúp em với!

----------


## TranElly

*Trả lời: tạo form trên C#*

Bạn research trên MSDN hoặc trên stackoverflow nhiều tài liệu lắm!

----------

